# Any Gun



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a Senior in High School. For my graduating gift, I convinced my parents to get me a gun.. I am leaning towards a Semi-Auto 12 gauge, but they can be pretty pricey. While my parents don't want to spend a fortune, they defiantly want to get a gun that will last for a few years, and function properly over time. So.. The Beretta A390 is around $700 or so, (more than my parents want to spend, but I think I can coax them.. hopefully) and it looks decent.. The Escort Extreme is a little less, and looks about the same as far as features go. Does anybody have any experience with these guns? Or, any other Semi-autos that can shoot at least a 3" shell (I am fine with owning a used gun)

OR

Should I just get a different gun instead. I thought about taking advantage of this opportunity to start building my dream AR15, but I want to own this gun forever, and I'm afraid that with a upper or lower, that i'll keep adding on to it, and it won't even be the same gun in a few years... Should I be looking into a deer rifle? Will a semi-auto even last very long if I hunt ducks and geese a lot? I already have a shotgun (pump) but I use my dad's rifle.. So should I get a rifle? Yes, I realize that graduation is 3 months away.. But I gotta start planning.

What are your thoughts? What would you do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I would have to say it depends on what you're gonna do with it. If you mainly hunt birds and upland game a 12 GA would be a smart way to go. If you wanted to do a lot of big game hunting and not have to borrow a gun then a rifle would be a good call. It really is mostly up to the individual hunter and his/her own preferences. I know that when I was your age I got one of each first. I figured I could hunt birds just as well with a pump and I still hunt with a pump. Have you had a lot of experience with rifles? If not then your first one should have relatively mild recoil. That way you can learn good technique without flinching. Like I said though, I would take a look at what you plan to hunt in the next 5-10 years and decide what gun would suit that best. Anyway, good luck on your shopping, wish my folks had bought me a gun when I graduated! :mrgreen:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

hunter_orange13 said:


> Will a semi-auto even last very long if I hunt ducks and geese a lot?


Although I prefer my Browning BPS 12ga. I have a fully functional (and still occasionally used) semi-auto Browning Model 11 that my grandfather had when he was a kid, and I can't even imagine how many ducks and geese have fallen by it. A quality semi-auto should last you your whole life if you take good care of it.

Also, +1 to Last Man Standing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant imagine how many thousands of shells have cycled through my Rem 1100. Its getting tired but it still works great.

If I could own only a single gun, it would be a semi-auto 12GA


-DallanC


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> I would have to say it depends on what you're gonna do with it. If you mainly hunt birds and upland game a 12 GA would be a smart way to go. If you wanted to do a lot of big game hunting and not have to borrow a gun then a rifle would be a good call. It really is mostly up to the individual hunter and his/her own preferences. I know that when I was your age I got one of each first. I figured I could hunt birds just as well with a pump and I still hunt with a pump. Have you had a lot of experience with rifles? If not then your first one should have relatively mild recoil. That way you can learn good technique without flinching. Like I said though, I would take a look at what you plan to hunt in the next 5-10 years and decide what gun would suit that best. Anyway, good luck on your shopping, wish my folks had bought me a gun when I graduated! :mrgreen:


I have quite a bit of experience with rifles. The rifle I shoot mostly is a 30-06, and I've shot quite a bit through it, and have tagged my fair share of deer with it... 
How about a .308? Is this a good caliber for all around hunting? (mostly deer probably) 
Or how about an upper end (within my parents price range) pump 12 gauge? 
I'm dieing trying to decide..


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah the .308 is a good round. You could do quite a bit with it. .30-06 and .308 are both great rounds. I have nothing bad to say about either of them and they both fall into the moderate recoil group. You said you already had a shotgun right? Is it a 12 GA? If it is and it works for ya I would probably go with something else for now, give yourself a wider range of uses. I don't want to dissuade you from trying to build up an AR, but they can get so expensive and plans for builds can change. If I was in your shoes I would try to get something different from what I already had and that made for a good graduation present. Whether that's a 12 ga semi-auto, a nice deer rifle or anything in between is up to you.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you will have a good time using any of the firearms you mentioned.

But my question to you is: what do you think you will get the most use out of? I think that which ever you will get the most use out of will be your answer.

Honestly, I would probably put the AR-15 on the bottom of the list because that will likely just turn into something that you will just take some buddies out to the range to plink with, but wont get much effective use out of at this time. Not saying they arent cool, but if buying an AR-15 means that you are going to miss out on a hunting opportunity, then I would say it was money poorly spent IMO.

If you want a semi auto shotgun. PLEASE do lots of research on the topic. I would hate to hear that you bought some shotgun because it was what you could afford, and it turned out to be a piece of junk. Guys have this happen pretty regularly with over under shotguns that have ejector / extractor problems, firing pin problems, etc. And I dont want to hear that you lost out on a bird because your gun broke in the field. I might suggest buying a nice pump shotgun like a 870 Wingmaster, Browing BPS, or a Ithaca Featherweight. They are all tried and true guns, that come in very nice finishes. But if your heart is intent on a semi auto, maybe take however much your parents are willing to spend and then start saving on your own. Then buy something that you know will last a looooong time.

Regarding your question about if the firearm will last you long: my answer is so long as you take care of a gun, it will last. But once you start neglecting it, thats when problems begin. Keep it lightly oiled, clean the trigger group, remove choke tubes and clean / oil them, and store in a dry place other than a gun case.

If you have a 30-06, I dont think I would buy a .308. I just dont personally see enough difference between both cartridges to make it really worth buying another firearm. But I would consider buying a .300 Win Mag or .300 WSM. These are both respected big game calibers and can give you some great performance. But there are lots of guys that will suggest other calibers as well, and they may give better insight. I just wouldnt personally want a .308 and 30-06 if I were your age (once you get older and have been able to hunt everything you wanted to hunt, then you can start buying other calibers that fill niches in your library, but to start with I think you want to own a medium power and a higher power rifle to give you a little more versatility).

Ok, I'll step off my high horse now :V|:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If I could own only a single gun, it would be a semi-auto 12GA


+1! This will become an heirloom and won't ever be replaced by any technology. The 12 ga is the one firearm I would want if I could only have one due to the versatility. I am not familiar with that model you are looking at, but most brands are reliable and will last decades. If I were you, I would try and talk them into getting a little more quality than they want to and contribute some of your own money if needed to get something that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> If you have a 30-06, I dont think I would buy a .308. I just dont personally see enough difference between both cartridges to make it really worth buying another firearm. But I would consider buying a .300 Win Mag or .300 WSM. These are both respected big game calibers and can give you some great performance. But there are lots of guys that will suggest other calibers as well, and they may give better insight. I just wouldnt personally want a .308 and 30-06 if I were your age (once you get older and have been able to hunt everything you wanted to hunt, then you can start buying other calibers that fill niches in your library, but to start with I think you want to own a medium power and a higher power rifle to give you a little more versatility)...


I agree with this. The only reason I recommended getting a .308 is if you wanted a rifle of your own. If you think you will alway have access to that .30-06 then it might not be the best choice, as they are similar rounds. I'm all for the .300 win mag, but make sure you can handle the recoil before you buy the rifle. Don't get me wrong, my first rifle ever was a .300 win mag and I've never regretted that choice, but I probably wouldn't recommend a .300 as a first rifle to anyone. I had a buddy that was a huge duck hunter, but had never shot a rifle bigger than a .22. He wanted to try my .300 out and I reluctantly agreed. I tried to coach him on how to hold it, how to line his eye up and everything. Well, he got steady, took a deep breath, pulled the trigger and missed the target by at least 5 feet. He immediately set the rifle down and spun around towards us, his forehead was split open by the scope to the bone. Right between the eyebrows. Blood was running down all over his nose. So, I know this was a disgusting story, and is not typical in anyway, but my point is that the kid won't shoot rifles anymore, he's too afraid of recoil. Plus I always get a kick out of tellin that story :lol: But if you're leaning towards a rifle, Maybe try to find someone that has the caliber you're looking at, and see if they'll let you shoot it. It's better to know before you buy. I hope I didn't scare you with my story


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have to agree with Bax when he mentioned the Remington 870 Wingmaster. If I was in your position, and was wanting to start a collection with a firearm that is both practical, and will last long enough to become an heirloom, I would look into the 870 Wingmaster in 12 GA. This is the best all-around firearm ever made in my opinion and I think that every outdoorsman should have one. For practical use only, the 870 express is good as well, but it doesn't hold a candle to the quality and craftmanship of the wingmaster. Just throw one up to your shoulder and you'll see what I mean. -------SS


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I vote for the Remington 870 Wingmaster or Browing BPS. Those are two guns whose actions are flawless. Those are guns that will last you for the rest of your life. Never sell a great shotgun. I made that mistake once and I think it will haunt me to my grave.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Totally agree with the 12 Gauge Shotgun... Good old Remington 870 gets my vote!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> I have to agree with Bax when he mentioned the Remington 870 Wingmaster.





BirdDogger said:


> I vote for the Remington 870 Wingmaster or Browing BPS.





waspocrew said:


> Totally agree with the 12 Gauge Shotgun... Good old Remington 870 gets my vote!


I really don't want to be "that guy", but I'm going to say a Benelli gets my vote over an 870 anyday. For instance, the nova pump vs. the wingmaster. Your getting just as much gun (in my opinion you get more) for 300 dollars less. In my experience, Benellis routinely outlast, outshoot and overall outperform Remingtons. I like my remingtons, but I love my benellis. 
Here's why (I'm basing this of the Novapump):
1. All-polymer body (except barrel) can't rust.
2. Doesn't have to be the Magnum model to shoot 3 1/2 shells, it comes standard.
3. Insanely durable, It would be embarrassing for me to tell you what I've put mine through.
4. Extremely great value, So much gun for the money.
5. Field stripping can be done about twice as fast as an 870.
6. Although I would never use it, they all have the option of easily installing a recoil reducing mechanism in the buttstock, great for children.
7. Quality. I know the Wingmaster guys might call me out on this one, but I believe it is of equal or better quality than the Rems that cost almost twice as much.
8. Options. Comes In any configuration you could want. Realtree APG, Max-4, Black, Youth models, etc.

The one thing Wingmasters have over the Nova is Classic looks. You get beautiful wood stocks and a nice blued finish. But I don't think benellis are ugly, I think they look pretty Bad***. I look at them as a workhorse shotgun. Made for work, and made to do it as long as possible. Alright, I'll stop, I think you get the picture by now...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In my opinion, the Benelli Nova compares nicely to the 870 Express which is similarly priced. The high-class Wingmaster is a couple steps above both. I personally did not like the Nova when I took it hunting, I thought that the trigger sucked, and didn't like the feel. The Super Black Eagle is another story, but it is in another league as well. I'll maintain my position, get a wingmaster, even a nice used one will serve you for the rest of your life and with a little care will serve your kids and grandkids as well. To me, the Wingmaster is the most economical way to get a truly fine swinging shotgun. If you want a shotgun that will better serve dual purpose as a canoe paddle/firearm, get the Express or the Nova.----------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> I really don't want to be "that guy", but I'm going to say a Benelli gets my vote over an 870 anyday.


I agree when we are speaking about the 870 Express compared to the Nova. I'd probably prefer the Nova as well.

BUT the Wingmaster is a nicely made gun with great bluing and wood, this is something you would be proud to give your son one day. The 870 Express is pretty basic in its finish and leaves much to be desired when factoring in looks.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I will use a shotgun more than a rifle in my future (or so I plan) 

So.. A higher end pump over a lower end semi-auto? Makes sense.. My Dad had a BPS, but sold it awhile ago (he never used it) But I remember shooting it, and somewhat liking it (i wasn't very old) A few years after that at the same job he got a Citori. He still has that gun. He told me that a BPS would last a lifetime and then some. I'll have to look more into it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Last Man Standing said:


> I really don't want to be "that guy", but I'm going to say a Benelli gets my vote over an 870 anyday. For instance, the nova pump vs. the wingmaster. Your getting just as much gun (in my opinion you get more) for 300 dollars less. In my experience, Benellis routinely outlast, outshoot and overall outperform Remingtons. I like my remingtons, but I love my benellis.


I agree and disagree with you. I can not understand why someone would want to spend double the price of an 870 for the wingmaster for what is described as only being a "smoother action." I own an 870 and a Super Black Eagle II (Benelli Semi auto for those from Spanish Fork). I helped two friends in buying their first shotguns and compared the standard 870 and the Nova; the ergonomics and the action feel of the 870 was exponentially better than the Nova, no comparison for me or either of the two friends. In this case, the 870 actually costs less than the Nova, really nothing more to consider. 
In looking at the wingmaster I don't get it, why in the world would anyone pay $700 or so for a pump, not to mention about double the cost of the standard 870? That is crazy to me!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I helped two friends in buying their first shotguns and compared the standard 870 and the Nova; the ergonomics and the action feel of the 870 was exponentially better than the Nova, no comparison for me or either of the two friends. In this case, the 870 actually costs less than the Nova, really nothing more to consider.
> In looking at the wingmaster I don't get it, why in the world would anyone pay $700 or so for a pump, not to mention about double the cost of the standard 870? That is crazy to me!


Oh man! You didn't like the Feel? I can't stand shooting anything else now! I'll admit it was awkward at first, but I think it just because it's so different. I think Benelli actually took the time to design a shotgun different from everybody else's standard. My novas action feels great, in wondering if the one you handled was fresh out of the box. As soon as you clean em once they cycle a lot different. But I'm happy to heat I'm not the only one that doubts the price of the Wingmaster. I've shot all the guns in question except the BPS, and I can tell you that I wasn't much more impressed with the Wingmaster compared to a standard 870. I thought all it did was look a little better. You oughtta shoot my nova huge. I think you'd come around to the ergonomics.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You may be right, it took me three years to get used to my sbeII and now I can't miss with it.


----------

